# Venison Bacon mix suggestions



## jeremyd (Nov 27, 2020)

I have some Buckboard bacon seasoning on some venison muscle meat in the fridge. I want to try making some venison bacon from some of the grind meat I have. Any suggestions for the mix?


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 27, 2020)

If your talking about the venison mix I would go 50/50 with pork butts or 80/20 with straight fat. As for the seasoning it should tell you on the pack how much to use. Hope that helps. I'm sure you'll get some more answers.


----------

